# Greenock



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently visited Inverclyde on business, and stayed in a hotel built on the old Scott's shipyard site. A 15,000 tonne tanker came in, bound for Clydebank, and I was surprised to see how close is the navigable channel to the shore. Is this the only navigable channel up the Clyde to Glasgow? and has this always been the case? If so, the sight of the big newbuilt passenger liners coming down from Clydebank must have been pretty spectacular from the Greenock foreshore. I appreciate that much of it used to be docks and shipyards, but presumably there was always public access to the Custom House Quay? I would be interested if anyone can point me to shipping photos taken from this area when 'big ships' were still coming from the Clydeside yards, so that I can compare with the situation today.


----------

